#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study in brisbane australia - Studying in brisbane Australia

## nitika.arora

Brisbane is Australia's New World City, a multi-cultural hub of creativity and innovation that provides students with world-class research facilities and forward-thinking education providers, all in a sub tropical climate ideal for an outdoor lifestyle. 

Brisbane has a full range of study choices: higher education, primary and secondary study, vocational training, English language courses and the list goes on. Australias seamless education and training framework means you can access a whole range of education options, and move easily between levels of study and institutions. 

*Universities*

Brisbane offers some of Australias finest institutions and our universities have a broad portfolio of areas for your studies from Law and Medicine, through to Business, Tourism, IT, creative industries and biotechnology.

Brisbane universities offer a high-quality learning environment that caters for every student requirement. Brisbane itself is backed by the state government in providing services and facilities that make the city an easy place to study in.

Your Brisbane university experience will help you build the skills to give you a competitive edge in your career.

*Brisbane multi-campus universities and colleges include:*

University of QueenslandQueensland University of TechnologyGriffith University
*Other Queensland universities with campuses in Brisbane include:*

Australian Catholic UniversityCentral Queensland UniversityUniversity of Southern Queensland





  Similar Threads: Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter Study in australia cost | Cost of studying in australia

----------

